# HTC M8 owners?



## Guest (Sep 27, 2014)

I used HTC's Sync Manager to transfer my Google bookmarks from my PC to my new HTC, but I don't see where they went! They certainly aren't in the Bookmarks file. I also can't get my Contacts to transfer from my Verizon account. Help!! (Yes, I've tried to find an answer on Google to no avail.)


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2014)

Never mind--got it figured out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2014)

For those of you who own this phone, how do you like it? I think it smokes my i-Phone 5 that I traded in! It's much faster, has an aluminum rather than a plastic body, and best of all, it's not an Apple product!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I love this phone  But I have an iPhone 6.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I have an M7 and absolutely adore it. Don't really like HTC Sense, though. Installed Cyanogenmod on it.


----------

